# Hello from a newbie and question no.1



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi I am new to the board but very excited about starting down the path to finding the perfect cockerpoo for our family. After lots of research and reading lots of posts on here I have started to call a few breaders and am arranging to visit a few this weekend.

My first question is, Is 12 weeks to old to take home a puppy?
I have contacted one breader and they have a little apricot boy puppy ready to go now at 12 weeks. It has had it's 2nd injections and the mum and dad have had all the checks. I thought that around 8 weeks was preferable as they separated more easily from mum and siblings. Can anyone shed any light on this. I know when I see him on Sunday I probably won't be able to walk away but I also want to get a puppy that will settle into out lives easily and comfortably.

Thanks for you help
Woody89


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I am not an expert but I think if the pup has been well socialised 12 weeks is fine to get a puppy, at least the pup will have had extra time learning from its mum.

I know loads of people who have had puos at 12 weeks and even older and they have not had any problems.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great that your wanting a Cockapoo 
I think 12 weeks would be ok, wifiboy (Karen) who recently got gorgeous fergus was older than 8 weeks, I'm sure she will reply and let you know of her experience.
The most important thing is, is the puppy healthy and tested?
All puppies are gorgeous and hard to walk away from.......
We've just seen the most addorable 12 week old Bassett hound ahhhhh! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

When I was first looking for a pup I'd read that 12 weeks was too old. We got Fergus ??? 5 weeks ago and he was 11 1/2 weeks old. I think that if the pup still has contact with his mum who will be teaching him manners and that he's handled and in a home environment rather than an outside kennel then I'd say that it shouldn't pose a problem. If anything Fergus slept through the night without needing the loo as his bladder was more mature, my other too either needed taking out or had accidents before I got there. Just get him out and about with socialising, and by having his injections like Fergus had you skip the going stir crazy stage where you're desperate to go out. 
If your happy with the breeder and the pup then I'd say go for it x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I took home Lady at 12.5 weeks old. 
She had a bit of a hard time adjusting at night time, but that is not to say that was down to her age this can happen with a pup of any age. 
I think Lady is just perfect so I would say 12 weeks is just fine. 
the only think I missed out on is a teeny tinyer puppy and all the pictures


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just to add....she was home raised, so she was in a home with other dogs, and some kids


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies, your comments make sense. I think we will go and have a look and see what we think when we get there, check the pup has been well socialised etc. I do have the chance to see some other pups at the beginning of October but they won't be ready to leave mum until the beginning of November at 8 weeks, I'm so excited about getting a pup now I'm not sure I can I wait that long?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try to be objective, hard I know if your visiting, but I presume you've got an idea about the breeders already ie which you prefer. Try to go with your head, but if all your questions are answered and it all seems ok then go with your heart


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

We got Poppy at 16 wks because I work school hrs and wanted to collect her on the last day of term to settle her in over the summer hols. The breeder kept her with their family (including their own dog and little boy) once she was away from Mum and her litter mates were sold. I think it gave her a good start to be honest, she was starting to understand outside toileting, was very well socialised and had experience of a crate. She's very bonded to us and while I can't know if it would've been any different If we'd had her earlier I reckon she is who she is! In short, no I wouldn't let that put you off, so if you like the breeder and the pup go for it! Good luck


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

The 12 week pup is with Colne Valley Cockerpoos which I have heard good things about on here. Joe also has some 3 week f1b pups so may look at them as well if he lets us. I have also got my name down for a golden boy pup with Ian and Claire Smith in Kent but can't see them until 13th oct. I'm not going to rush into anything even though it will be hard when we see them.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes please don't rush ..

I think people on here who brought theirs home at around 12 weeks or so are testament to the fact that it is fine and shouldn't cause any real issues.

However The main issue is YOU being happy with the breeder, condition the pups in and living in, seeing mum and relevant health tests etc. I would wonder why this puppy has not sold earlier , there may be a perfectly good reason ie cancellation but just find out. 

Sometimes just speaking to the breeder is all you need to make up your mind ...perhaps ask to see photos of previous pups etc. I'm sure I've heard good things about Ian and Clare Smith as well on here.

Good luck...I'm sure you'll make the right decision 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm making presumptions that maybe I shouldn't but I wouldn't expect Colne Valley to raise their pups inside the house, because of the size of the breeder, their site doesn't state either way though.
If their pups are normally in kennels then I wonder where this little one has been since the rest of the litter left??? 
Please try and observe if the pup appears comfortable and at ease within its environment and is happy, playful and appears used to being handled. 
Good luck x


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the advice will definitely check out the arrangements. To be honest I think we will be waiting and going for one of Ian & Claire's pups which i know are brought up in the family home.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Woody89

If the puppy hasn't been raised inside the home then you also need to take into consideration that the golden period for socialisation is before 14 weeks, so you will have to work hard to get socialising. It obviously continues through until around 5 months but those early weeks are important. If they have been in a home they will be used to lots of different noises and things.


I am sure that you will know though whe you are there - good luck, exciting times.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

i know this is an old thread, but we have just been told about a 15 week from colne valley. Wondered if this was the same pup?


----------



## woody89 (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes I think it is. We didn't go for it in the end only because it was the first breeder we had looked at and weren't really ready to take a pup straight away. I liked the set up there. We met mum and dad and saw all the DNA testing papers and vet info on the pups. Might be worh checking them out for yourself.


----------



## arc (Oct 23, 2013)

ok, so you wasn't put off! we might go in the next couple of days- not sure if i like the black and white ones though!


----------

